

Google obects to "Gchat" - mkm416
http://www.betabeat.com/2012/02/10/google-says-gchat-is-not-a-word/

======
motoford
I must not be cool because I'm not really hearing "gchat" thrown around in
normal conversation. Certainly not enough to write an article about it.

------
bproper
Chat must seem down market to them.

Not to be confused with the AIM users, Google prefers folks to "talk".

------
rachelbythebay
Call it Buzz. It'll really confuse people if they know certain things about
various product names.

------
exArea51er
It is easier to type Gchat via text message then Google Talk or Google Chat

